# Tube amp weird sounds



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

So my head is making some weird sounds. On startup it is like a low volume high pitched farting sound. Not exactly the best way to describe it but i am trying my best. It is fairly new with a new tube replaced (self biasing tubes) And like most amps with a cheap stanby switch, it pops on startup.
This problem doesn't happen all the time, and it is random at best. Only happens at startup. If i play a note, it stop doing the sound and doesnt come back.
Should i worry about this? Has anyone ever encountered something like this?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

TDeneka said:


> So my head is making some weird sounds. On startup it is like a low volume high pitched farting sound. Not exactly the best way to describe it but i am trying my best. It is fairly new with a new tube replaced (self biasing tubes) And like most amps with a cheap stanby switch, it pops on startup.
> This problem doesn't happen all the time, and it is random at best. Only happens at startup. If i play a note, it stop doing the sound and doesnt come back.
> Should i worry about this? Has anyone ever encountered something like this?


What kind of amp is it?

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Is this a Fender Blues Deville or a Hot rod or anything out of that series of Fender amps? I feel like clairvoyant asking this?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> So my head is making some weird sounds.


Tylenol Gelcaps help me :banana:


Fender, eh? 

1) Have you tried another tube?
2) Could be a power supply decoupling cap drying out down the line.

Whaddya think, Bill?

Cheers!


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry to get back so late. Anyway it is a Kustom 72 Coupe head. It isn't a fender, and i have replaced a bad tube already (it was humming before, now it is a lot quieter).
Anything that i could check / make a video of to help people help me?
It didn't happen all week so far since i've posted this. It seems afraid!


----------

